# Dosbox - Spielstand lässt sich nicht speichern (gelöst)



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. Oktober 2010)

*Dosbox - Spielstand lässt sich nicht speichern (gelöst)*

Ich habe auf dem PC meiner Eltern Dosbox installiert, weil meine Mutter gern wieder die alten Spiele spielen würde. Nun habe ich aber bei "The Dig" das Problem, dass sich die Spielstände nicht speichern lassen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was da los sein kann?


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dosbox - Spielstand lässt sich nicht speichern*

kommt i eine fehlermeldung oder sont iwas?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dosbox - Spielstand lässt sich nicht speichern*

Das Spiel gibt lediglich die Meldung "The Game was NOT saved." aus.

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass es daran lag, dass ich den Spiele-Ordner immer als "D" einbinden lies. Wenn ich ihn als C einbinde geht es. 

Aber ein weiteres Problem ist, dass immer nach dem ersten Start des Spiels eine Datei Namens "IMUSE.DLL" im Spiele-Ordner erstellt wird. Immer wenn diese da ist, erzeugt DosBox die Fehlermeldung "unable to load muscrip.scr" wenn ich dann das Spiel starte.

Sobald ich diese Datei lösche, kann ich The Dig wieder starten (wobei die Datei jedoch erneut erstellt wird).

Man kann das Spiel also einmalig spielen und muss jedes mal vor jedem weiteren Programmstart wieder diese imuse.dll löschen.

Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?


Edit: Ich habe jetzt einfach folgendes in eine .conf geschrieben:


```
mount c "D:\Alte Spiele\The Dig"
mount d "D:\Alte Spiele\The Dig\Dig"
d:
del IMUSE.ini
c:
Dig
```



Das mit mount d muss anscheinend sein, da er bei


```
c:
del Dig\IMUSE.ini
```

Immer "illegal Path" ausgibt.


----------

